# Neuer Teich im Halbschatten



## Ambersun (26. Okt. 2008)

Erstmal hallo alle Miteinander. Ich bin froh, dieses Forum hier gefunden zu haben. Erst war ich ja etwas eingschüchtert von diesen großen Teichen, die alle habt. Jetzt habe ich aber hier die Rubrik Miniteiche gefunden. Und da paßt mein Teich-Vorhaben wohl rein.  

Bis jetzt hatte ich nur einen kleinen Kübelteich. Aber jetzt will ich mal ein etwas großeres Projekt angehen.

Der neue Teich soll rechteckig werden und direkt an eine gepflasterte Fläche anschließen. Allerdings bin ich völlig ratlos, wie ich den Abschluß dort machen soll. Kann man die Teichfolie da vielleicht anschrauben?


----------



## glasklar (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich im Halbschatten*

hallo frau ( ambersun )?

:willkommen bei uns im forum ! ich heiße wilfried (willi) und wie heißt du ? 
zu deiner frage es giebt im dachdeckereinkauf aluleisten und dübel und edelstahlschrauben .damit kanst du die follie an dem rand befestigen


----------



## Annett (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich im Halbschatten*

Hallo,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum. Hier ist jeder noch so kleiner Teich genau richtig. 

Dein Projekt erinnert mich übrigens sehr an das hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5188

P.S.: Hast Du auch einen normalen Vornamen für uns?


----------



## Ambersun (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich im Halbschatten*

Ach, ihr seid ja nett.  Danke für das herzliche Willkommen.  
Ich höre schon seit Jahren auf den Namen Amber. Und deshalb konnt ihr mich auch gerne Amber nennen. 


Diese Aluleisten gibt es doch sicher auch im Baumarkt, oder? Denn ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich Dachdeckerbedarf bekommen kann.

Wenn ich die Teichfolie anbohre, kann dann nicht evtl. Wasser auslaufen?


----------



## Ambersun (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich im Halbschatten*

@Annett
Danke für den Link. So ähnlich soll unser Teich dann ja auch mal aussehen.
Schade, daß da nicht genauer zu sehen war, wie die den Rand befestigt haben.


----------



## Franzel5 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich im Halbschatten*

Hallo,

ich habe auch an einer Seite des Teiches die Folie mit Aluleisten festgedübelt. Die Befestigungspunkte müssen über der geplanten Wasseroberfläche liegen. Sonst kann natürlich Wasser auslaufen. Ich habe die Leisten damals bei NG bestellt. Mag sein, dass sie im Dachdeckerhandel preiswerter sind aber bei Deiner Teichgröße dürfte dass nicht ganz so ins Gewicht fallen.

Aber warte nach dem Befüllen einige Tage mit dem Andübeln damit sich die Folie anpassen kann. Sonst kann es passieren, dass sie an den Befestigungspunkten reißt.

Wenn Du zusammen mit der Folie noch eine Ufermatte unter die Aluschiene schiebst und diese dann zum Teich hin umklappst sieht man die Schiene auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Ambersun (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich im Halbschatten*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem warten. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich gleich losgebohrt.  

Und so eine Ufermatte zieht dann aber kein Wasser nach oben? 
Sind das die aus Jute oder diese grünen? 

Und was ist NG? 

Sorry, Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Franzel5 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich im Halbschatten*

Hallo,

die Matten aus Jute sind in ein paar Jahren verrottet. Nimm die grünen aus Kunststoff. NG ist die Fa. Naturagart. Es gibt sie aber auch etwas preiswerter bei anderen Anbietern. Einfach mal im Internet suchen.

Die Ufermatte selbst zieht kaum Wasser nach oben. Erst wenn man Sand einschlämmt wirkt sie wie ein Docht. Das ist aber Sinn der Sache denn es können Pflanzen darauf wurzeln. Aber wenn die Matte an die Betonkante gedübelt ist, geht kaum Wasser verloren. Aufpassen muss man jedoch wenn man die Matte auch für den Rest des Ufers nimmt das man damit innerhalb der Kapillarsperre bleibt.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## Ambersun (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich im Halbschatten*

Danke für den Tipp mit Naturagart. Da habe ich mich erstmal richtig eingelesen. 
Dann werden wir wohl die grüne Ufermatte nehmen. Und da der Teich ja im Halbschatten liegt, mit etwas __ Moos begrünen. Das paßt dann auch gut zu den anderen Steinmauern. Die haben auch überall Moos drauf. 

Gibt es hier irgendwo Fotos mit Teichen, wo die grüne Ufermatte liegt und schon ein paar Jahre alt ist? Ich habe schon so einige Fotos durchgeschaut, aber noch nicht so richtig was gefunden.


----------



## Annett (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich im Halbschatten*

Hallo Amber,

meist Du sowas:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=19775/?q=Rasenkante#post19775
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=19722/?q=Rasenkante#post19722

?


----------



## Ambersun (29. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich im Halbschatten*

Vielen Dank Annett fürs raussuchen. Der Beitrag war auch sehr interessant und informativ.

Ach schade, daß es jetzt draußen schon so kalt ist. Am liebsten möchte man jetzt gleich loslegen. Aber da werden wir jetzt wohl bis zum Frühjahr warten müssen.


----------

